# Chase AGR December Bonus



## Blackwolf (Jan 10, 2012)

Back in late November, Chase put on a special where they would award an AGR MasterCard user with up to 3000 bonus points for purchases made during the month of December. The special website they had where an AGR card member could sign up for this has since vanished, as have all references to it. Short of calling AGR and asking, does anyone here know of the status of this little program? I've not seen any of the bonus points show up yet into my AGR account, aside from normal spending points made on purchases in December.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 10, 2012)

I participated in a bonus on my AGR card for double points up to 6,000 for purchases between October and December 25th. The fine print states that the bonus will be granted between 6 to 8 weeks after the end of the bonus period. I phoned AGR and Chase yesterday to confirm that fact.


----------



## gatelouse (Jan 10, 2012)

For prior Chase promos based on spending, the points post alongside your normal monthly infusion, about 2 business days after your statement closes. More specifically...

I generally see these types of bonus points post with the second billing statement following the end date of the promotion. So, expect them slightly after your February statement closing date!


----------



## KayBee (Jan 10, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> For prior Chase promos based on spending, the points post alongside your normal monthly infusion, about 2 business days after your statement closes. More specifically...
> 
> I generally see these types of bonus points post with the second billing statement following the end date of the promotion. So, expect them slightly after your February statement closing date!


I have not seen any points from this promotion post yet...

I guess I will be waiting for February.


----------



## gatelouse (Jan 20, 2012)

Okay, so people (me) are reporting that the December bonus points are showing up. You can probably expect your bonus with your upcoming statement cycle.


----------



## JayPea (Jan 21, 2012)

I got mine a couple of days ago when my statement closed.


----------



## amamba (Jan 21, 2012)

Got mine this week. I only need 5k more by April 1st to book the 3rd zone of my cross country trip this summer. If necessary I can share them in late March so

I can snag the bedroom

Before the points go up.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 21, 2012)

My Bonus Points from the Chase Promo posted yesterday to my AGR Account!  Nice late Christmas present! I too need about 5,000 more for a 2 Zone Trip before April 1, hoping the Buy Points Promo comes around again, dare we hope for 50% Bonus Again as opposed to 30% and how about uping the 10,000 Point Limit since the redemption Rate went up for all but Roomettes?? (And while being greedy, how about a Triple or Quadruple Point Promo for Spring/NTD, those ride the Regional Promos dont work down here in Flyover Country where there are only a few Trains! :help: )


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 21, 2012)

Mine just posted this morning. Almost enough for another three-zone reward!!


----------



## NJgirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Hoping mine post soon! Neither my account or mom's have gotten the bonus points yet!


----------



## gatelouse (Jan 21, 2012)

Check when your monthly points from Chase have historically posted. Right around that date this/next month you should get your bonus!


----------



## KayBee (Jan 22, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> Okay, so people (me) are reporting that the December bonus points are showing up. You can probably expect your bonus with your upcoming statement cycle.


Correct! :lol:

My bonus appeared today


----------



## Blackshirt Husker (Jan 23, 2012)

Blackwolf said:


> Back in late November, Chase put on a special where they would award an AGR MasterCard user with up to 3000 bonus points for purchases made during the month of December. The special website they had where an AGR card member could sign up for this has since vanished, as have all references to it. Short of calling AGR and asking, does anyone here know of the status of this little program? I've not seen any of the bonus points show up yet into my AGR account, aside from normal spending points made on purchases in December.


Arrgh...I use my Chase AGR card all the time for Amtrak tickets and literally every day for non-rail purchases. How did I miss this promo??


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 23, 2012)

Dwight K. Schrute said:


> Blackwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Back in late November, Chase put on a special where they would award an AGR MasterCard user with up to 3000 bonus points for purchases made during the month of December. The special website they had where an AGR card member could sign up for this has since vanished, as have all references to it. Short of calling AGR and asking, does anyone here know of the status of this little program? I've not seen any of the bonus points show up yet into my AGR account, aside from normal spending points made on purchases in December.
> ...


It was targeted. Only members who got a postcard from Chase could register for the promotion. Plus, the promotion offer varied, both in the number of points and the qualifying purchases.


----------



## gatelouse (Jan 23, 2012)

Everyone I know with an AGR credit card got the postcard. So either you weren't targeted as an already-frequent charger, or you missed the postcard. These always look like useless marketing material on the outside--easy to glance at and discard--but inside is a personalized code to enter into a Chase website.


----------



## jb64 (Jan 24, 2012)

I didn't get one either :angry2:


----------



## Dovecote (Jan 24, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> Check when your monthly points from Chase have historically posted. Right around that date this/next month you should get your bonus!


Got my promo points this AM, 4774 pts to be exact along with another 2987 pts of the monthly points. It was a very good month and now puts me in the position of reserving a free AGR cross country trip in sleepers.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 25, 2012)

Received mine today with January posting of AGR Chase bill. Yahoo! Love those extra 2500 points for us.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 27, 2012)

gatelouse said:


> Okay, so people (me) are reporting that the December bonus points are showing up. You can probably expect your bonus with your upcoming statement cycle.


I got mine the other day after my statement closed for the month. I think I got 1538 in points.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 27, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> Dwight K. Schrute said:
> 
> 
> > Blackwolf said:
> ...


It may have been targeted but I posted a while ago that I called and they gave me the number to use at the website.


----------



## dart330 (Jan 28, 2012)

I kept a screenshot of my registration just in case the bonus didn't come through, but Chase delivered 6k bonus points right on schedule. They seem much more reliable than AGR in general.


----------



## NJgirl (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm waiting for my statement to close next week to hopefully see mine.

Mom's statement points posted for January this week, but no sign of her bonus points yet!  I too took a screen shot and kept the registration flyer. I'll wait to see if they come thru in Feb. If not, she'll have to call or email.


----------



## AC4400 (Feb 8, 2012)

I finally got mine, on 2/8, 4,500 bonus pts plus 900 pts on Chase Credit Card plus 100 bonus pts on Amtrak purchases. Already enough for a one zone coach trip!


----------



## pennyk (Feb 13, 2012)

My 6,000 bonus points (for purchases from October to December) just posted together with my monthly Chase AGR card points.  (but I still have only about half as many points as the_traveler)


----------



## tonys96 (Feb 15, 2012)

I still have not gotten my "double points" bonus from AGR M/C :angry2:


----------



## abcnews (Feb 16, 2012)

We received our 6,000 bonus on 2/13/12. I think our statement date was too soon in January (1/13/12), so it may have to do with the statement cycle. Those with later monthly statement dates - seemed to get their bonuses in January.


----------

